# This guy knows full ZBLL



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought I'd share this with the forum before other people do.
I think he deserves credit for what he did.
(I can at least understand and comprehend the profound effort he placed into this.)







If you've seen me on facebook, or in person, I've spoken about this guy before.

I'll tell the story, Dr. Morley Davidson, learned *FULL ZBLL* along with other cases for 1LLL and tripod for the sake of mathematical inquiry and for FMC.

He has his own memory method separate from myself, and uses move optimal algorithms.
I've had dinner and lunch with him, and from what I've gleaned from his memory/organizational system, is that he's put more work than I have into the method.
We both worked completely independent from eachother, and before last weekend at US Nationals 2010, we were completely oblivious of the other's existence.

He also has MANY ideas about 1LLL, and I don't want to spoil all of it.
It's a mind****.



Personally, I'm pretty shaken up.
I'm disappointed that I lose my uniqueness, but I think the forum should know.
Hopefully, this is a sign that ZBLL is becoming a bit more "mainstream"(tongue in cheek), and that in the future, there will be more people using it.

I'll do something big.
Or at least try.
I'll be unique again. :d


----------



## pappas (Aug 10, 2010)

Hope he had a good time learning all the algs. But that is seriously impressive, I'm intrested in what his recognition system is.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

He looks at the permutation of the pieces, and it's much slower than mine.
Then, using the permutation of the pieces, he refers to a subset, and then a "phrase of words" which he decodes into notation for the algorithm.

(And I thought my method was slow.)


----------



## riffz (Aug 10, 2010)

Now learn ZBLL for no LL edges oriented. This way you can stay ahead and confirm for many people that you are crazy.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

HE KNOWS THAT.

(He has all the algorithms generated, and calls them "Anti-ZBLLs", because of no edges oriented.)


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2010)

yourblog said:


> This guy’s achievement deserves credit.
> 
> Even though it completely derails my accomplishments, I concede.
> 
> ...




(yah I read your blog a lot )
Tell us, please 

Hmm... so is he going to start using your recog now? >_< This is crazy.



> He has his own memory method separate from myself



Hmm? Explain please 

Edit: Chris, anti-ZBLLs? Why do Ron and Zbigniew Zborowski get the credit for this .


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

If I can't get a sub-15 average in my next competition, I'm going to switch back to CFOP. (If I had stuck with CFOP since last year, i would be averaging around 12-13 this year. Dx)

If I do switch to CFOP, I will learn FULL OLLCP.

He's not interested in speed, just the math and the FMC.



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> > He has his own memory method separate from myself
> 
> 
> 
> Hmm? Explain please




His memory method? 

He tells a story for some algorithms, and notation for the algorithm are encoded in "words/phrases".
He gave an example with Narnia.
This way, it's compressed into his mind, and he just extracts the algorithm from those compressed information bits.

(If you were referring to my memory method, I do a similar "compression" of information, but I don't want to give out my method, or lots of people will go around memorising algorithms, lmao. xD)



ZB_FTW!!! said:


> Edit: Chris, anti-ZBLLs? Why do Ron and Zbigniew Zborowski get the credit for this .



LOLOL, I don't know, I'll tell him, and maybe he might rename it to whatever he wants. xD


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

Reply to blog post which has a slightly different tone:

He may know it, but he knows it for FMC and and math stuffs. You'll be the one to push forward and get milestones with it.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

Ahhhh, I'll see for myself next competition.

US Nationals really made me doubt myself.
It was really embarassing getting crap times for the first 3 solves. 
After switching to CFOP halfway through the average, and getting 2 14s effortlessly, it really, really put things into perspective.

I didn't even make it to second round. 
|:


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> Ahhhh, I'll see for myself next competition.
> 
> US Nationals really made me doubt myself.
> It was really embarassing getting crap times for the first 3 solves.
> ...



IMO, you just have to keep pushing it. Practice practice blah blah You'd be the first know it won't be easy =/.

BELIEVE IN YOURSELF!
Wait... Don't believe in yourself, believe in me who believes in you!

This post has 3 seperate references to the same anime


----------



## Ranzha (Aug 10, 2010)

Which 1LLL subsets does this guy actually know?

I'd love to meet this guy.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

*Checks to see if in Off-topic section*
*Confirms that off-topic posts are okay.*



Edward said:


> Don't believe in yourself, believe in me who believes in you!



>Don't believe in yourself, believe in me who believes in you!

so i herd u liek TTGL

It's a good anime, honestly, but I think it's overrated. 
The fanbase has a very good portion of annoying manchildren, and the haters are composed of people who expect Evangelion.

i enjoyed it for the twists (Damn you Rossiu. D:<) and the GAR, but otherwise, I don't think it deserves it's status as a top tier anime.

I rated low on MAL to troll the fanbase, but I think it's a 8/10 anime.
I really didn't like the supporting cast, it's far too crazy for me.
The main characters though were excellent.





Ranzha V. Emodrach said:


> Which 1LLL subsets does this guy actually know?




Unsure.
He mentioned it, but I didn't inquire.


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> *Checks to see if in Off-topic section*
> *Confirms that off-topic posts are okay.*
> 
> 
> ...



It really was great 
It was probably so good for me because it was break from all the romance and moe D:. Switching things up= better experience.


----------



## koreancuber (Aug 10, 2010)

CLANNAD.. watch it


----------



## Edward (Aug 10, 2010)

koreancuber said:


> CLANNAD.. watch it



Boy you betta not be talkin to me. Anyone who knows me knows I'm bassically a fandboy of all 3 of the key anime (based on VN. Saw angel beats too). 

Clannad (and after story), Kanon, and AIR.


----------



## irontwig (Aug 10, 2010)

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=23045&postcount=5


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 10, 2010)

irontwig said:


> http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=23045&postcount=5





He learnt it _that_ long ago? Wow. (am assuming that's him, seems to unlikely that it isn't)
Wow, so he could have mastery by now 
That mentioned full ZB, not ZBLL. Mistake or...?


----------



## irontwig (Aug 10, 2010)

ZB_FTW!!! said:


> irontwig said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showpost.php?p=23045&postcount=5
> ...



Since he doesn't use it for speed he can take his time and do EO intuitively, so he can know ZB without "knowing" ZBF2L.


----------



## Faz (Aug 10, 2010)

Yes, from what I heard, he learnt it a while ago.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> FULL OLLCP.




OLLCP is lush. Let me know if you do so we can share algs ^_^.


----------



## Whyusosrs? (Aug 10, 2010)

This guy is impressed.

Wow. This is so insane... So much memo... *head explodes*


----------



## riffz (Aug 10, 2010)

4Chan said:


> HE KNOWS THAT.
> 
> (He has all the algorithms generated, and calls them "Anti-ZBLLs", because of no edges oriented.)



 That's insane.




4Chan said:


> If I do switch to CFOP, I will learn FULL OLLCP.



I'm also interested in learning this partially. Once I've learned all of COLL I'm probably going to learn the diag corners case for each OLL (if I don't already use it) to avoid the nasty cases.

EDIT: This isn't entirely true. What I meant to say was that I would learn an alternate OLL for the case where my usual OLL will give a diag corners PLL.


----------



## Kirjava (Aug 10, 2010)

17:25:19 < Robert> I just finished discovering that...
17:26:09 < Robert> 48/57 OLLs can be done using (sune vairant), (U, U' , U2 move or no move), (sune variant)

...

17:31:24 <+Kirjava> that's good
17:31:32 <+Kirjava> it means you know full OLLCP for no perm corners

They're probably all possible with another trick, though.


----------



## qqwref (Aug 10, 2010)

Ya, Morley is insane. Much respect. I wonder if he does any memory competitions.

I'd like to see the memory methods for algorithms that he and 4chan have been using. I don't think I'd use them, but it could be useful for the community, if anyone's interested in learning tons of algs.


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> 4Chan said:
> 
> 
> > FULL OLLCP.
> ...



If I switch, I'll definitely contact you!

Mister Anthony and I were discussing it the other day, and I was hoping to use his algorithms as well.


----------



## C to R - Cendy (Aug 10, 2010)

**

wow...

PLL is 21.. 
all possibility for PLL on the LL = 4*21 = 84
the algs for 1 look LL = OLL * all possibility PLL on LL = 57*84 = *4.788*


----------



## 4Chan (Aug 10, 2010)

He doesn't know that many. 

From what I've learned, he only knows a fraction, I'd estimate a just a few hundred.


----------



## rubiknewbie (Aug 12, 2010)

The biggest problem with ZBLL is making it fast enough to be used in speedsolving. I think it is more applicable in fewest moves competitions.


----------



## OLLiver (May 19, 2015)

one day some one will master it.
I have no doubt


----------



## TDM (May 19, 2015)

OLLiver said:


> one day some one will master it.
> I have no doubt


This is quite an old thread. There are now several people who know full ZBLL. The fastest person I know of is Bindedsa, who has an official sub-10 average with it.


----------



## abunickabhi (Jan 27, 2019)

Impressive,
memorizing using the Singmaster notation and then breaking into triggers is a pain.

I have been working on my own notation to memorize algorithms,
and have now converted over 10,000 algorithms using it (Mostly 3-style algs and some ZBLLs)


----------

